# Whats your Personal Prefrence ??



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here is the Menu . MaKe your Dinner Selection.


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

I think flounder should be on the menu. They would have one vote from me if it was. Great poll, now I'm going to go thaw out some whiting for tonight.


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Great poll Koz ! We need more votes ! Then I can tell my hooks what type of fish to catch ! 

Piker


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

flounder


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Croaker !


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Throw a grouper on there for me!

Blackened if you please...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Too many choices. My favorites out of there are pompano, snapper, flounder and sheepshead. 

Never had snook, but I know reds, mackeral and blues are 3 fish I will never willingly eat again.


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*bluefish..*

Emanuel i think you cook your bluefish the wrong way.. You should try to cook it like this, trust me its great.

You take your fillets and put them on heavy duty aluminum foil.
Cover them in your favorite bbq sauce then wrap them up in the foil.
Put the foil on your grill, and cook to your desire..

Trust me bro its good.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Pompano and whiting..........


----------



## driftin' (Mar 24, 2004)

Angelfish said:
"You take your fillets and put them on heavy duty aluminum foil.
Cover them in your favorite bbq sauce then wrap them up in the foil.
Put the foil on your grill, and cook to your desire.."

LAST STEP: Discard the fish and chew the foil!!

No...really, while they are considered a "trash fish" along my part of the gulf coast, don't tell my son that. That was the first fish he'd caught on his own and believe me...it was going for a swim in Lake Crisco! You can't tell a 6 yr. old that we're throwin' back his first catch. I've found that if you bleed them good (soak for a while in ice water and milk) and cut the blood line out, they fry up pretty good when fresh. I wouldn't want to freeze any for later.

On the POLL:
To catch-Speckled Trout
To eat-Flounder (stuffed with crab meat and oyster stuffing)


----------



## Romans14Eleven (Feb 29, 2004)

*Bluefish*

I clean them as stated above...bleed and make sure to remove all of the blood line. I marinate them in Italian dressing and then bake them...tastes great...just like Italian dressing...hehe. And this is after I freeze them. But I can definitely see the barbecue sauce method too....I will try that next. In any case we are still eating blues from this past fall. I don't like to fry them...they always seem to dry....I've always thought that was because they are oily and that counters with the oil they are fried in to create the dryness? But what do I know?


----------

